# Robo duck



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

Does anyone in the Minot area know where I can get a battery for my robo-duck? Thanks in advance. :sniper:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Interstate Battery.


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

cabela's or get the number off the box and order one


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Boozer, I bought one for mine at radio shack. I think it was around 12 or 15 bucks.


----------

